

Great "About Us" page design..Bobbleheads - neovive
http://www.atlassian.com/company/about

======
sixtofour
Times out in a normal browser at the moment.

If you use a text browser like elinks it looks like any other normal page.
Although in text mode it would have looked better if everything was lined up
left with minimal spacing between lines.

Ah, it just loaded, but only one of the heads showed up. Cute.

------
arc_of_descent
Funny and different. Click on the heads to make them bobble even harder.

------
jcpmmx
sweet!

------
jsavimbi
Cool approach, but if I were a prospective employee or client I'd be weary of
a large executive committee that is willing to spend that kind of money on
what amounts to a vanity gag.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
Injecting a little humor and character into your corporation via some creative
pages on your website will make me _more_ likely to do business with you. It
humanizes the company.

~~~
jsavimbi
Sorry to be a downer, but it all depends depends on how you look at it. To me
it looks like this group of executives has decided to celebrate itself under
the guise of humor. I'm more of an egalitarian than that.

~~~
mrgoldenbrown
Would you react the same way if they had boring but equally expensive
professional photos instead of bobbleheads?

